# Trail Cam Pics



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

From my latest batch of pics...


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome! That area is rich in biodiversity!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Any pics of Sasquatch? Nice pics.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What moultrie camera is this? Also, is it on the Manti? That 3pt looks familiar.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It is the M-880 and yes it is in fact on the Manti.

Lots of cow elk and young bulls in the area this year, which is fine by me since I have a cow tag. One of our other cameras higher up also had a whole herd of elk on it but none of the other critters.

I believe the bear to be the same one we walked up on last year while out scouting, not sure of their territorial ranges but this is in that same general area. The cougar pic was a real treat for me. I've never seen one in the wild and this is the first one I've caught on film.


----------



## Hooks & Horns (May 19, 2014)

Great pictures! Quite a variety of animals in one location. Thanks.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice pics. Did all of the elk and deer vanish after the 3rd?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

No, still had some deer around but the elk had already stopped showing up around the end of August. They did that last year as well and they weren't too hard to find come October, I just didn't have the right permit in hand last year.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

My buddy had a good population of elk and deer hitting one of his cameras then a cat came thru mid August and hasn't left. Everything vanished.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait a dadgum second. I thought we heard on here that there wasn't any more mountain lions in Utah....uh hello !!!!!!!!


----------

